# Long nails = splayed/sloppy feet



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ugggh, I saw Felony today... she has been moved to an outside pen in an unfenced area of Jennys yard. Her nails were so long they came to points like little needles. They were so bad that her toes are starting to splay. Felony was by far the best ABKC confirmation out of the litter. This girl is ruining a good dog. In my contract it states that she is to be an inside dog due to the snout length in the florida humidity and heat. What do I do? It's definitely not really neglect yet, but the housing situation goes against the contract.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Repo.......


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

REPO.
im sorry to hear this


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Repo.......


haha we said that at the same time!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Err I hate doing business with friends... I'm going to talk to her about it this week... at least the feet, the weather is cooling down soooome so I think I can look the other way.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i just don't like that the area the pen outside is in isn't fenced off from the view of people driving/walking by.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Err I hate doing business with friends... I'm going to talk to her about it this week... at least the feet, the weather is cooling down soooome so I think I can look the other way.


i hope it works out. thats why i dont do business with friends, i value my friendships too much to let petty stuff get in the way. im not saying this is petty, dont get me wrong. if you have on contract that she is to be an inside dog, i wouldnt let it slide, friend or not, you want that dog to be taken care of how it is in the contract. and by the sounds of it she seems to be letting the dog go down hill. whats next?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

personally, i think she gave up on the dog because it came down with Demodex and now she thinks she'll never be able to breed her. I only told her that she could have a litter out of her if she champions Felony out, which wouldn't be hard at all because Felony is exactly the kind of dog the ABKC is looking for. She won't crop the dogs ears and they are both like crees retarded ear. so she'll never place.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> personally, i think she gave up on the dog because it came down with Demodex and now she thinks she'll never be able to breed her. I only told her that she could have a litter out of her if she champions Felony out, which wouldn't be hard at all because Felony is exactly the kind of dog the ABKC is looking for. She won't crop the dogs ears and they are both like crees retarded ear. so she'll never place.


thats kind of upsetting. i mean it sucks that the dog came down with demo, but she made a commitment, and not just to the dog but to you also.
demo or not.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No Shana if you do not put your foot down now you will regret it! Tell her nicely that you are not happy with felony and if she cannot provide the care for her like in her contract then you want felony back, then ship her too me! 

Really you will regret not doing something now while the puppy is young. I have learned this the hard way and as the breeder (well sort of) that dog's quality of life is in your control. it is much easier to rehome her if you need to now than wait till she is ruined later on and may have behavioral problems.

I have taken a few dogs back from friends and I lost the friendship but I can sleep at night knowing my dogs are in a better home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shana take her back crop her ears and send her to meeeee! he he he he :angeldevi


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> No Shana if you do not put your foot down now you will regret it! Tell her nicely that you are not happy with felony and if she cannot provide the care for her like in her contract then you want felony back, then ship her too me!
> 
> Really you will regret not doing something now while the puppy is young. I have learned this the hard way and as the breeder (well sort of) that dog's quality of life is in your control. it is much easier to rehome her if you need to now than wait till she is ruined later on and may have behavioral problems.
> 
> I have taken a few dogs back from friends and I lost the friendship but I can sleep at night knowing my dogs are in a better home.


+ 1. i tried giving you rep, but it wont let me.
:cheers::goodpost:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm gonna have a good talkin' to her. I know she says she's attached and all, but I just can't believe it anymore after seeing her paws like that. I mean I know Pig and Crees were a little lengthy when I sent them to you, but felonys side toes are going outwards because of the claws. When I gave her Felony (never charged any money), she had the puppy sleeping in bed with her spoiling her rotten and now she's just been thrown out in a kennel. She just started putting her out there this week... but it's obvious the nails have been way longer than a week. I looked close at her paws and her quicks are still short thank god.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

do i see another performance kennels training diary coming up??????


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha even if I take felony back I can't afford another diary!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Was this a member of this site?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No you see the first AM bully to be co-owned and worked by performance knls! :woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no, she's not a member here. She's my friend that I met at the Vets office a few years back. This is yet another thing she should KNOW. She's smart about the medicinal things, but not about common dog stuff


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> hahaha even if I take felony back I can't afford another diary!


dude i know im saving up in my piggy bank for a diary like that......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha ya'll think i should just steal her back? that should teach her about keeping 2500 dollar puppies in the public eye not under supervision.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

seriously, you need to have a long talk and I bet you will find out she does not really truly want a the dog. especially coming form a tech she should know better! How easy is it to cut nails? It just shows lack of commitment to the animal and if she is ignoring basics like nail trimming then what else is she ignoring?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> seriously, you need to have a long talk and I bet you will find out she does not really truly want a the dog. especially coming form a tech she should know better! How easy is it to cut nails? It just shows lack of commitment to the animal and if she is ignoring basics like nail trimming then what else is she ignoring?


I know... this is my biggest issue. I think she just has waay too much on her plate right now... She has like 20 dogs... it can be done, but not with a full time job, and being an on and off single mother. I just assumed she would value our friendship and contract alittle more.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> seriously, you need to have a long talk and I bet you will find out she does not really truly want a the dog. especially coming form a tech she should know better! How easy is it to cut nails? It just shows lack of commitment to the animal and if she is ignoring basics like nail trimming then what else is she ignoring?


There's no talk. I'm not making jokes anymore. Lisa is right. A vet tech. Nails around here take 4 minutes. If that. Wam bam thank you mam.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i know, I have 5 dogs and it takes me a whopping 25 minutes for all of them.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

20 dogs? I would take her back and just be done with it......


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cutting nails takes like 2 minutes. if shes not willing to take 2 minutes to do this, what else is she/ would she neglect?
im not trying to be harsh. but i believe that something needs to be done.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I know... this is my biggest issue. I think she just has waay too much on her plate right now... She has like 20 dogs... it can be done, but not with a full time job, and being an on and off single mother. I just assumed she would value our friendship and contract alittle more.


I think as a breeder you need to do what needs to be done. Friend or associate, that's your dog and even if she means well, that doesn't take care of a dog.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if someone gave me a free dog. i would clip all of there dogs nails. i would even clip my dogs nails too


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's usually about 20 dogs... give or take...she does a lot of rescue, and other unspeakable things. That's why I think Felony came down with Demo, all of the stress from the new dogs coming and going. Her and her on and off man friend fight all the time, and now her son thinks he can just sit on Indigos back and pull up on her collar when she's laying down until her eyeballs turn red. I had to yell at him the night i left here to go to your house lisa (Jenny was on the phone while this was going on).... I wouldn't have known he did this if I didn't have to turn around to get neela back in her kennel. Thank God Indigo has a SOLID temperament... if it were any other dog he probably would have been bitten...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not taking offense or getting all sensitive here, I appreciate ya'lls honesty, and I needed to talk to ya'll because I know ya'll will tell me how it is.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> it's usually about 20 dogs... give or take...she does a lot of rescue, and other unspeakable things. That's why I think Felony came down with Demo, all of the stress from the new dogs coming and going. Her and her on and off man friend fight all the time, and now her son thinks he can just sit on Indigos back and pull up on her collar when she's laying down until her eyeballs turn red. I had to yell at him the night i left here to go to your house lisa (Jenny was on the phone while this was going on).... I wouldn't have known he did this if I didn't have to turn around to get neela back in her kennel. Thank God Indigo has a SOLID temperament... if it were any other dog he probably would have been bitten...


you just gave up another couple of reasons why you need to take your dog back... oh man.... its never easy, i imagine.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

word up shana.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm not taking offense or getting all sensitive here, I appreciate ya'lls honesty, and I needed to talk to ya'll because I know ya'll will tell me how it is.


sorry off subject but you say yall a lot... rep tha south girl!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I guess I even think southern now! It used to be a northern thing, but i can't live in denial for the rest of my life!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tell her you have been considering revoking the contract due to lack of upkeep, and due to improper living conditions


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

and due to stupidity. because shes stupid to let a good rep of the breed go uncared for. 

and why is she rescuing dogs when she cants take proper care of the ones she has.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm going to tell her about the nails, and remind her that she's supposed to be an inside dog tomorrow... She lives like 3 blocks away so i can drive by and watch for her out in the pen any time. I don't really want to complicate our friendship anymore than it has to. The pens back up to some woods and I'll go and take my dog back in a week if things haven't improved.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good deal. and good luck.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah good luck... dont walk on egg shells. get to the point. its about your puppies


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would take the dog back. Especially if people can easily access the pen. If you do not take her back, someone may steal the dog. Just tell her that you know someone who really wants the dog, and if you breed in the future, and she has "room" will possibly give her another pup. I would try to be nice about it, and say something like, I know that right now you don't have time for the pup, and that you really want her shown locally. Tell her it may be a good idea, since the dog may not turnout to be breeding quality anyway. This may be lying, but it may work. Good luck!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i told her to clip the darn dogs nails tonight. I told her that she needs to keep her feet tight for the show ring. I'll monitor that and see if she takes me seriously. She claims to have clipped the nails two weeks ago, but she doesn't have access to concrete. Even blind Doug said "uhhh maybe 2 months ago"


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

If she's a vet tech she obviously knows how to trim nails. I work at a grooming salon and I trim Rudi and Belle's nails probably every 2 weeks or so. I'm a freak about their nails, whenever they grow barely at all I trim them back, and they're NEVER pointy. I have a friend that is a vet tech at my vet's office and she keeps up WONDERFULLY on her dogs because she is able to bring them in and trim the nails. If she knows what the contract says and signed it, and STILL put felony outside, i would take her back. i know the friendship means alot, but my dogs mean more to me than any friendship would be if they treat my dog like that. i would tell her she breached (is that the right word for this spot? lmao) the contract and you've been keeping an eye and the situation hasn't gotten any better so you are going to take back your FREE puppy. she didn't even pay. 

send her out to lisa  hahaha.
that's just me, though. if someone sold me a dog and it was to strictly be an indoor dog, i would make sure that wasn't going to be any issue before i took the puppy. common sense.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah and then she is lying to you.... um not good! Your not stupid and the fact she thought you would fall for that BS about trimming nails 2 weeks ago shows you she really has no respect for you.

I do not do business with ppl who lie, I think that is my biggest pet peeve!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not going to say anything else to the girl. I'm gonna just take my dog back. I'm making a point this week to show up at her house more often. I haven't talked to her about being in the pen yet, but I really don't think I will. I'll take the dog by this time next week. I told Jenny when she found out that Felony had demo that I'd pay for all of the expenses to treat the dog, and she turned me down for it because she gets Promeris for free at work. Two days after that I went over there for something and she said her old man told her to give the dog back to me, and she told him no because she's attached to her. In the contract it states that if it is breached on her end she owes me 3000. I won't collect on that, I'm just going to collect my dog and act surprised when she calls freaking out because it's missing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't snatch the dog back. I would call her up on her breach of contract and repo the dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

okay here's the shady side of Shana.... Jenny helps me tooons with my vet bills. I don't want to piss her off.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm not going to say anything else to the girl. I'm gonna just take my dog back. I'm making a point this week to show up at her house more often. I haven't talked to her about being in the pen yet, but I really don't think I will. I'll take the dog by this time next week. I told Jenny when she found out that Felony had demo that I'd pay for all of the expenses to treat the dog, and she turned me down for it because she gets Promeris for free at work. Two days after that I went over there for something and she said her old man told her to give the dog back to me, and she told him no because she's attached to her. In the contract it states that if it is breached on her end she owes me 3000. I won't collect on that, I'm just going to collect my dog and act surprised when she calls freaking out because it's missing.


Ha! I've repoed dogs before and told them after the fact. You do not want to give her a chance to stash the dog or put up a fight but after the dog is in your hands then tell her you took her back for breach of contract and if she concedes you will not ask for the 3,000. when you take her back take pictures of her and the dog run she is in, and the condition the dog is in. That way if it does go to court you have pictures that she breached your contract.

When I took Tasha back I pulled her over the back fence of my ex's house and he called me a week later looking for her. Then I told him a few days later I found her at a shelter and he is not getting her back! LMAO He thought he lost her!

I also tricked Typhoon's first owners into giving her back to me. She came down with demo and a sever ear infection and I told them that I wanted to treat her here at the house then give her back to them. Well when they dropped her off and I took her home I called them and said they were not getting her back. They let her suffer with an ear infection for over 3 weeks and her ears were bleeding when I finally got her back. The part that really pissed me off is I gave them the meds to treat everything and they never gave them to her.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Ha! I've repoed dogs before and told them after the fact. You do not want to give her a chance to stash the dog or put up a fight but after the dog is in your hands then tell her you took her back for breach of contract and if she concedes you will not ask for the 3,000. when you take her back take pictures of her and the dog run she is in, and the condition the dog is in. That way if it does go to court you have pictures that she breached your contract.


I was going to take pictures of her, but jackass doug took my camera in the house before we went over there. They weren't home at the time, and I was going to pick up pig and cree because their crop was postponed.



performanceknls said:


> When I took Tasha back I pulled her over the back fence of my ex's house and he called me a week later looking for her. Then I told him a few days later I found her at a shelter and he is not getting her back! LMAO He thought he lost her!


That is terrible that it took him a whole week to contact you.



performanceknls said:


> also tricked Typhoon's first owners into giving her back to me. She came down with demo and a sever ear infection and I told them that I wanted to treat her here at the house then give her back to them. Well when they dropped her off and I took her home I called them and said they were not getting her back. They let her suffer with an ear infection for over 3 weeks and her ears were bleeding when I finally got her back. The part that really pissed me off is I gave them the meds to treat everything and they never gave them to her.


That is disgusting... I could never do that to my dog... I'm about 4000 into one dog for treatment of allergies and infections cause by allergies. I can't stand looking at them suffering.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> That is disgusting... I could never do that to my dog... I'm about 4000 into one dog for treatment of allergies and infections cause by allergies. I can't stand looking at them suffering.


is that 4000 before or after you're helped with vet bills??!?!! cuz if it's after, that's crazy!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If someone even breaks one little part of my contract it states the pup comes back to me immediately. I have had to enforce this rule by taking a pup back. It stinks, but sometimes no matter how hard you screen people get lax in a dogs care or just present themselves differently than they actually are...

I would take the dog back unless the owner shapes up fast and is willing to follow the contract. Have you confronted them?

When the safety of a dog or the health is at risk though I wouldn't wait. So it is up to what else is going on in the situation.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I know you worry about losing her help with vet bills, maybe you can just try a demcratic approach, tell her you know someone wo wants to work her, and you would really like to see her in a working home, see if you can convince her that she is doing a good thing by giving her up, often tricking people int thinking they are a hero is easier than convincing them they are a dirtbag.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I baby sat Felony last night along with her "sister" (Jennys other puppy). I talked with her about her legs, and feet, and then offered for Felony to stay here with me. After many tears Jenny made the right decision and left her here.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Well, I baby sat Felony last night along with her "sister" (Jennys other puppy). I talked with her about her legs, and feet, and then offered for Felony to stay here with me. After many tears Jenny made the right decision and left her here.


That must have been tough Shana, but Patch, Floor, and Perfomance were all right. She can learn to cope with her "loss" and she can accept that SHE broke the contract, and the promise that is instilled in such an article, and if she wants to resent you after the fact, let her. You did what was right, and you will get nothing from me but praise for getting the job done.

Glad to see the girl is back home in good hands. Hopefull you find her a CARING, responsible home. Just because she hooks you up at the vet, it isnt worth the livelihood of your pup.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm really glad it went so well. I'm really glad a friendship wasn't lost.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm really glad it went so well. I'm really glad a friendship wasn't lost.


A life was first, a relationship came second. But all parties were in agreement, and so ends the happy story.

Now you just gotta keep your pups out of Shantel's (mygirlmailes's) sight or she might just snatch her!!

Oh and you should rename the thread to "Shana revokes a contract" lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao I should huh... if that's the case I should move it out of the health and nutrition forum!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lmfao I should huh... if that's the case I should move it out of the health and nutrition forum!


I said it jokingly, but if you think about it it kinda shows how serious a contract is, and you did what a reputable breeder should do. It's a great learning experience for those who even consider breeding, and for those who are getting into the breed and they can see contracts are to be taken seriously...

If only they made some of these irresponsible mothers sign contracts when giving birth... Some reprecussions for some of the ways they raise their kids.. It's funny, but its not even funny. If you know what I mean.. :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am glad you got her back the easy way and that everything worked out for the better. I hate having to go thru a big hassle to repo a dog or pup.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> A life was first, a relationship came second. But all parties were in agreement, and so ends the happy story.
> 
> Now you just gotta keep your pups out of Shantel's (mygirlmailes's) sight or she might just snatch her!!
> 
> Oh and you should rename the thread to "Shana revokes a contract" lol


Hes not kidding. I saw her pictures...Ima steal her. Shes SO flipping cute...and you know I want a show dog...*insert puppy dog eyes here* :roll::roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha girl you have puppy fever so bad!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. Youre not kidding!!! Im being good though. I see so many ads and kennels with pups...but Im waiting for my show dog...I want a dog with a purpose other than giving lovins.


----------

